# 2012 Australia Day PEN SWAP



## Sawdust Maker (Dec 17, 2011)

Good evening 

I have once again been press ganged into organising the Australia Day Pen Swap on the Aussie Forum (at woodworkforums.com) *Here*

You are all cordially invited to join in. If you wish to participate,  please come on down and sign up. Registration is open till January 25  Midnight Sydney time. Drawing is at 9 AM (again Sydney time) in  Australia on the 26th. 

You must be a member of the Aussie forum to participate. It's easy to join, I did :biggrin:.

I know my fellow aussie penmakers would love to have some or a lot of our North American cousins join in, so please do

Cheers

PS
A very happy festive season to you all


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Nick! I'm in again:biggrin:


----------



## MrWright (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Nick, I just registered and am awaiting conformation.  Hope to get in the swap.  Frank


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 18, 2011)

Good going Frank. I've received 3 nice pens and, some sweet blanks from the past Aussie Day swaps. Actually, I received 4 nice pens. Fred Brunings (BigShed) sent a pair of them.


----------



## USNR'03 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nick,
I'm in already, Still waing on the post though.

Thanks for the invite


----------



## Live2Dive (Dec 19, 2011)

I just registered over there and am looking forward to participating!  Woot!


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 19, 2011)

This will be my third Aussie Day Swap..They've been great. For those wondering it only cost about $11 to ship the small flat rate box to Australia...


----------



## SloLouie (Dec 20, 2011)

Registered. This will be my second Aussie Day swap. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sawdust Maker said:


> Good evening
> 
> I have once again been press ganged into organising the Australia Day Pen Swap on the Aussie Forum (at woodworkforums.com) *Here*
> 
> ...



just signed up nick. thanks for your hard work. looking forward to aussie pen.


----------



## Miles42 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am new to this forum and new to pen making. This is a great concept.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be there again, great forum, and see some neat timbers.


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 20, 2011)

Just signed up.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## aussieturner (Dec 21, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I'll be there again, great forum, and see some neat timbers.


 always good to do a swap as well , hows all those blanks i sent you awhile ago going ??


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 21, 2011)

Trying to join still awaiting confirmation email


----------



## Wrens&Pens (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my second year.  Last year I signed up for 3 overseas and 2 in the USA
Outstanding guys and swaps all around.  Also to mention you can do a pen blank swap also if the other is willing.
Arlin


----------



## Sawdust Maker (Jan 5, 2012)

*another reminder*

It's good to see you all signed up 

Chuck, have you got that camino going yet?:tongue: or should I say, painted?

Just another reminder less than three weeks, tell your mates to join in 

cheers


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 5, 2012)

Im in, just signed up!


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe you and I will be paired and I can just come to your house and make the pen and leave it with you:biggrin::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don



seamus7227 said:


> Im in, just signed up!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 5, 2012)

Sawdust Maker said:


> It's good to see you all signed up
> 
> Chuck, have you got that camino going yet?:tongue: or should I say, painted?
> 
> ...


Yep, it's painted. Gotta get the chrome and, door panels back on yet. Have a look! Thanks Nick!


----------



## flash880 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am in. I just signed up waiting for conformation.


----------



## Leviblue (Jan 5, 2012)

Just signed up.  Thanks for the notice and invite


----------



## Sawdust Maker (Jan 6, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Sawdust Maker said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see you all signed up
> ...



Looks good
can I borrow it on the weekend? I need to pick up some wood :biggrin:


----------



## snyiper (Jan 6, 2012)

Im all in!!! These are generally pretty fun!!!!


----------



## Atherton Pens (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in.  My last PITH came from down-under so I can't wait to participate in this one!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 6, 2012)

Sawdust Maker said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Sawdust Maker said:
> ...


Sure Nick.....where exactly is this wood located?:biggrin:


----------



## Sawdust Maker (Jan 19, 2012)

*Less than a week to go*

Gidday all

just a little reminder that there is only a little time left to signup for this swap

I'll be doing the matchup/partnering draw at about 8am Sydney time on 26 January (which is about 3 pm 25 January in Minneapolis) but don't look before about 4 pm because I'll start a new thread at 9am (If I remember, I'll place a link here to that thread)

Anyway you can join *here*


----------



## Sawdust Maker (Jan 19, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Sure Nick.....where exactly is this wood located?:biggrin:



*Here *:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL...:biggrin: I like your way of thinking Nick. In fact, I just bought a 650cfm Holley carburetor and, aluminum high rise intake for the Goodwrench 350 It might do OK in the 1/4 mile. Would it be alright if I come along? :biggrin:


----------



## Sawdust Maker (Jan 25, 2012)

The draw has been conducted *here*


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 25, 2012)

Woo Wooo!!  I just PMed my partner.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 25, 2012)

YAHOOOOOOOO, just PM'd my partner too!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jan 25, 2012)

just got finished PM to cookie48, my swap partner. looking forward to this one.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like I drew Nick (Sawdust Maker):biggrin: Man i'm gonna have to make something top notch, so I can be invited back next year.


----------



## AuS MaDDoG (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey All,

Pm's sent to both my Partners being Peter (USNR'03) and Alexander (Vallealbert) Keen to get the Pens I mean the ball rolling fellas.
Pm me on the Aussie forum's guys or drop me an email.

Cheers and have a great day and I look forward to catching up with you both.

Cheers
Tony.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 27, 2012)

Have been in contact with my swap partner, and now to begin planning his pen. Thanks for your efforts Nick.


----------



## melski (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm in and have a pen and blanks to ship.  What is the best way to ship to Australia?  Anything special in the way of paperwork?


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 4, 2012)

melski said:


> I'm in and have a pen and blanks to ship.  What is the best way to ship to Australia?  Anything special in the way of paperwork?


Yes, if you go to the post office, be prepared to spend some time filling out the customs form. Doesn't take too long. And take some $$$ with you. It's really no big deal.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Import restrictions ....*



dalecamino said:


> melski said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in and have a pen and blanks to ship. What is the best way to ship to Australia? Anything special in the way of paperwork?
> ...


 If you plan on sending wood, make sure you look into what you might need to do.  I have not had confirmed yet but I did read where there are some hoops you need to jump through on preparing wood blanks to go in.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 2, 2012)

I have no idea what the wood i or what most of the blanks are that he sent. I only recognized 2 names on the blanks. What is Waddy wood? The pen I recieved is a Jr Gent FP with one of those unknown woods on it. I am truly pleased to get this package as I enjoy getting blanks as much as pens. Some day I will turn all of the blanks I have gotten or go broke trying. Thanks
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...IETRADE003.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...IETRADE002.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...IETRADE001.jpg


----------

